# My new 3d stabilizers i made



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.


----------



## tonner2000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are pretty cool looking


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

I’d buy, love the looks of those!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daljwil said:


> I’d buy, love the looks of those!


Where moving outta state in few months once get my shop built gonna be able to be full swing making for others and powder coating also.i make all different styles


----------



## Rtn710 (Aug 29, 2021)

These look awesome! We’ll done. I’d be interested in buying as well.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

buckmaster27 said:


> Where moving outta state in few months once get my shop built gonna be able to be full swing making for others and powder coating also.i make all different styles


Let me know when you are up and running!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daljwil said:


> Let me know when you are up and running!


Will do


----------



## TexasLuke (Sep 16, 2018)

Awesome looking


----------



## iHunt4Deer (Nov 30, 2019)

Look great! You do nice work sir!!


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

Great looking stabilizers. Looks like the old Doinkers and they were the best. I love the carbon fiber shaft.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_hmmm? _🤔🤨


----------



## Mitchell Cofer (Aug 31, 2021)

buckmaster27 said:


> Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.
> View attachment 7462923


That’s sick


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another style


----------



## Aeselrov (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks good man! I'm curious how you make those!


----------



## rdland (Jul 27, 2021)

Those are really nice! I would also be interested in purchasing when you complete your move and new shop.


----------



## Arrowantenna (Sep 9, 2021)

buckmaster27 said:


> Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.
> View attachment 7462923


Do you have a short video of them in action?


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

No i dont have one yet


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

Very nice! I'm in on buying one when you get going. I really like the style of the ones in the first post. Let me know when you get going as well.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

tryn2hunt said:


> Very nice! I'm in on buying one when you get going. I really like the style of the ones in the first post. Let me know when you get going as well.


Will do


----------



## frugalarcher (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Extremely nice looking product. I would be interested in your pricing and options moving forward.... Please keep me posted as well.


----------



## Bowbender83 (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow! Definitely good looking stabs bud. Hope they feel as good as they look


----------



## Poolparty (Oct 13, 2020)

Those look great! did you buy the carbon like that? Have any pics of the build?


----------



## Patrogers18 (Apr 20, 2021)

Joining the thread cause these look so awesome. Would be interested as well.


----------



## ThongChaser (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd buy a set. Ambush green and orange or ones exactly the same color as the ones pictured. Very nice.


----------



## JFin15 (Oct 11, 2019)

following


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Tell how you made them!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice work Sir


----------



## J36 (Aug 6, 2021)

Are they filled or hollow? The finish looks sharp!


----------



## Swamp69 (Sep 18, 2021)

buckmaster27 said:


> Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.
> View attachment 7462923


Those look great! Good work


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

J36 said:


> Are they filled or hollow? The finish looks sharp!


These ones filled


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

Those look great. I really like the detail you put in them. Nice work.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work. Keep us posted on availability.


----------



## BDev83 (Sep 6, 2021)

Those look great! Where did you get the supplies? How did you figure out how to make them?


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

BDev83 said:


> Those look great! Where did you get the supplies? How did you figure out how to make them?


Some stuff i buy local some i order bunch places online.ive made bunch different styles i dunno i just think what style i want and colors and make em


----------



## Carlinwthomasjr (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice work


----------



## Stacy Raymond (Mar 30, 2021)

These look awesome! 
Tell us in more detail how you did it


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Really nice looking!


----------



## Letumbuck19 (Dec 19, 2019)

Awesome work!


----------



## Merrittb (Aug 21, 2021)

Look great 👍


----------



## mcgee149 (Aug 1, 2021)

Man those look real nice. Shoot a message when you are up and running. I could definitely be interested.


----------



## Wirehead (Oct 7, 2020)

buckmaster27 said:


> Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.
> View attachment 7462923


very nice! Following... looking forward to seeing more info and opportunity to purchase.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ill let you guys know for sure once set up


----------



## 1bigdawg (Oct 3, 2021)

buckmaster27 said:


> Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.
> View attachment 7462923


Well done, very nice looking. Good luck with sales once you are up and running.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

1bigdawg said:


> Well done, very nice looking. Good luck with sales once you are up and running.


Thanks!!


----------



## Copan250 (Jan 1, 2015)

buckmaster27 said:


> Made a bunch stabilizers first time making this style made for my 3d rig.
> View attachment 7462923


Throw a red isolator on there instead of the orange and id be throwing money at you lol, im game when your ready!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Copan250 said:


> Throw a red isolator on there instead of the orange and id be throwing money at you lol, im game when your ready!


I can do that i can do red orange blue black.i make other styles also .ill let you know once get going


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still in process of moving but made these for me wifes new bows and pic of ones made before on my 3d bow


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

3d ones


----------



## vincentn1818 (Nov 25, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## Jet002 (10 mo ago)

These are pretty sweet.


----------

